# ما معنى سر التقوى ؟؟



## توما (7 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام و نعمة لكل الاعضاء 

و سلام وتحية قلبية  للاساتذة المشرفين  	*Twin, fredyyy, أمة *

الرب يبارك فى حياتكم وفى خدمتكم اكثر و اكثر 

انا سمعت السؤال دة و بصراحة معرفتش ارد علية وهو ما معنى سر التقوى فى الاية الشهيرة :

عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد ... » (1تى16:3)


وانا اسف لو كنت اثقلت عليكم و اتعبتكم ...

سلام ونعمة ​


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2010)

سر التقوى موضوع كبير يطول شرحه، تستطيع الإطلاع على رؤس أقلامه على الرابط التالي عند الآية 16: http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/1Timothy/3

فالمعنى بإختصار، إن حياة القداسة مع المسيح سرها التجسد، فصارت لنا شركة مع الله القدوس بسبب تجسده و كفارته. فحياة القداسة و التقوى التي نعيشها نحن كمؤمنين و كنيسة و جسد المسيح، سرها هو التجسد الذي أعطانا هذا الإستحقاق و هذه النعمة.

لا تتردد بطرح اي تساؤل لو كانت الصورة غير واضحة بعد.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Sibelle (7 أكتوبر 2010)

انظر هذا الرابط عن سر التقوى​ 
http://198.62.75.1/www1/ofm/1god/********i/giovanni-paolo-ii/reconciliatio-et-paenitentia/19-22.htm​ 
يلي فهمته انا شخصيا من الرابط التالي:​ 
سر التقوى هو سر التجسد و الفداء بمعنى آخر الطريق او الطريقة يلي اتبعتها الرحمة الآلهية من اجل مصالحة الأنسان مع الله!​ 
تحياتي​


----------



## Sibelle (7 أكتوبر 2010)

عم جرب الرابط ما عم يفتح هون, ما بعرف ليش

انت اكتب ع الكوكل : معنى سر التقوى و الرابط راح يظهرلك!
​


----------



## توما (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*


My Rock قال:



سر التقوى موضوع كبير يطول شرحه، تستطيع الإطلاع على رؤس أقلامه على الرابط التالي عند الآية 16: http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/1Timothy/3

فالمعنى بإختصار، إن حياة القداسة مع المسيح سرها التجسد، فصارت لنا شركة مع الله القدوس بسبب تجسده و كفارته. فحياة القداسة و التقوى التي نعيشها نحن كمؤمنين و كنيسة و جسد المسيح، سرها هو التجسد الذي أعطانا هذا الإستحقاق و هذه النعمة.

لا تتردد بطرح اي تساؤل لو كانت الصورة غير واضحة بعد.

سلام و نعمة


أنقر للتوسيع...



اشكرك استاذنا الكبير ماى روك على اهتمامك وتفضلك بالاجابة ولكن 

عندى استفسار انا متفق معك طبعا إن حياة القداسة مع المسيح سرها التجسد ولكن فى العهد 

القديم ايضا كان هناك اناس ابرار و كاملين امام الرب ؟؟

وشكرا مرة اخرى لحضرتك 


اختى  اشكرك على Sibelle هتمامك وجارى النظر فى الرابط الذى احضرتية 

سلام و نعمة 

*​


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2010)

free forever قال:


> *ولكن
> 
> عندى استفسار انا متفق معك طبعا إن حياة القداسة مع المسيح سرها التجسد ولكن فى العهد
> 
> ...



لا يوجد أي شخص كامل و بار بعد سقوط آدم و حواء في الخطيئة. فلا في العهد القديم و لا في الجديد وجود لاي أشخاص كاملين بدون خطيئة.


----------



## توما (7 أكتوبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> لا يوجد أي شخص كامل و بار بعد سقوط آدم و حواء في الخطيئة. فلا في العهد القديم و لا في الجديد وجود لاي أشخاص كاملين بدون خطيئة.



بعد اذنك يا استاذنا ماى روك  ....

اخنوخ مثلا كان رجلا كاملا و الكتاب المقدس شهد لة بذلك وهناك امثلة اخرى فى العهد القديم 

لاناس ساروا مع اللة فى حياة البر و التقوى و داود بالرغم من اخطائة شهد لة الرب بان قلبة مثل 

قلب الرب و نوح و اناس اخرون ايضا ..

سلام و نعمة ....
​


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2010)

Free Forever قال:


> بعد اذنك يا استاذنا ماى روك  ....
> 
> اخنوخ مثلا كان رجلا كاملا و الكتاب المقدس شهد لة بذلك وهناك امثلة اخرى فى العهد القديم
> 
> ...



مع كامل إحترامي أخي العزيز، لكن الكلام هذا غير صحيح.
أخنون كان رجل صالح، لكنه لم كان كامل بدون خطيئة.
الخطيئة دخلت للعالم بواسطة آدم و بعد آدم الكل اصبح مستحق الموت بسبب الخطيئة بدون إستثناء.

رومية  الأصحاح 5 العدد 12 
[Q-BIBLE]مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَأَنَّمَا بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ  دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ  وَهَكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ إِذْ أَخْطَأَ  الْجَمِيعُ.  [/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## توما (7 أكتوبر 2010)

My Rock قال:


> مع كامل إحترامي أخي العزيز، لكن الكلام هذا غير صحيح.
> أخنون كان رجل صالح، لكنه لم كان كامل بدون خطيئة.
> الخطيئة دخلت للعالم بواسطة آدم و بعد آدم الكل اصبح مستحق الموت بسبب الخطيئة بدون إستثناء.
> 
> ...




*يعنى يا استاذنا مفيش حد فى العهد القديم لم يعيش فى حياة التقوى و القداسة ؟؟؟

لا يمكننى الاقتناع بهذا سامحنى ...:a82:

وارجو لو كان هناك تفسير اخر يوضح مفهوم سر التقوى وشكرا لحضرتك اخى العزيز 
*​


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2010)

free forever قال:


> *يعنى يا استاذنا مفيش حد فى العهد القديم لم يعيش فى حياة التقوى و القداسة ؟؟؟
> 
> لا يمكننى الاقتناع بهذا سامحنى ...:a82:
> 
> ...



انا لم أقل انه لا يوجد احد عاش حياة التقوى و القداسة. فهناك شخصيات مثالية في العهد القديم عاشت حياة القداسة، لكن هذا لا يعني إنهم لم يخطأوا. فالكل يخطأ و هذا لا علاقة له بتحديد حياة القداسة. فاخنوخ عاش حياة القداسة لكنه أخطأ حاله حال اي شخص اخر يحمل الطبيعة المائلة للخطيئة.

إقتناعك من عدمه لن يغير من حقائق الكتاب المقدس و الإيمان المسيحي. إن أردت الإقتناع ام لا، فهذا شأنك وحدك، لكنه لا يغير من حقيقة الحقائق التي نطرحها لك و للزائر.

معنى سر التقوى شرحته لك و أعطيتك الرابط. يا اما تلتزم بسؤالك الأصلي و تستمر فيه يا اما تطرح اي سؤال جديد في موضوع منفصل.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## توما (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*



			إقتناعك من عدمه لن يغير من حقائق الكتاب المقدس و الإيمان المسيحي. إن أردت الإقتناع ام لا، فهذا شأنك وحدك، لكنه لا يغير من حقيقة الحقائق التي نطرحها لك و للزائر.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا استاذنا بس انت هتلبسنى قضية لية انا مش قدها 

مين قال انى مش مقتنع بالحقائق الموجودة فى الكتاب المقدس ..انا كل الموضوع مش مقتنع 

بالتفسير اللى حضرتك قدمتة ..

واذا كان هناك تفسير اخر ارجو ان اعرفة وان لم يكن سابحث انا بطريقتى الخاصة 

وشكرا على وقتك و مجهودك الذى قدمتة لى 

سلام 

*​


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2010)

Free Forever قال:


> *
> 
> يا استاذنا بس انت هتلبسنى قضية لية انا مش قدها
> 
> ...



حاسب على كلامك يا اخي
لا علاقة لنا بما تقتنع، فأنت سألت و قدمنا لك الجواب من الكتاب المقدس
سؤالك الأول أجبنا عليه بتفسير معنى سر التقوى. ثم خرجت لسؤال آخر لا علاقة له بالموضوع و مع ذلك أجبنا بأن الخطيئة جازت الجميع و الجميع أخطأ بدون إستثناء.
فرفضك للإجابة هو رفض لكلام الكتاب المقدس الواضح بشأن كون الكل أخطأوا بدون إستثناء (رومية الأصحاح 3 العدد 23 إِذِ الْجَمِيعُ أَخْطَأُوا وَأَعْوَزَهُمْ مَجْدُ اللهِ  )

سأعطيك اخر فرصة للإستفادة من القسم و ميكانيكية تقديم الأجوبة. أي رفض مُجدد لك للإجابة المقدمة سيعرض موضوعك للغلق.


----------



## أَمَة (8 أكتوبر 2010)

Free Forever قال:


> *يعنى يا استاذنا مفيش حد فى العهد القديم لم يعيش فى حياة التقوى و القداسة ؟؟؟*​
> 
> 
> *لا يمكننى الاقتناع بهذا سامحنى ...:a82:*​
> *وارجو لو كان هناك تفسير اخر يوضح مفهوم سر التقوى وشكرا لحضرتك اخى العزيز *​


 

أخي *Free Forever*

بنعمة الرب أرى من كلامك أعلاه أنه قد التبس عليك مفهوم سر التقوى وهو القداسة والكمال ونوال الموعد بالحياة الأبدية بالسيد المسيح. 

فالكلام ليس عن حياة الإيمان والتقوى لأن هناك كثيرون في العهد القديم عاشوا هذه الحياة وشهد لهم الكتاب المقدس بهذا، ولكن هذا لم يكن كافيا لهم ليكتملوا وينالوا الموعد بعيدا سر التجسد:

[Q-BIBLE]
39* فَهَؤُلاَءِ كُلُّهُمْ، مَشْهُوداً لَهُمْ بِالإِيمَانِ، لَمْ يَنَالُوا الْمَوْعِدَ، *(عبرانيين 11) [/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## توما (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*تمام كدة شكرا استاذتنا  القديرة امة على التوضيح  مع انى كنت اطمع  ان يكون التوضيح 

مزودا باقوال للاباء الاول  ولكن  تفسيرك هذا يكفى و يزيد 

الرب يبارك فى حياتك و فى خدمتك 

سلام و نعمة *​


----------



## أَمَة (8 أكتوبر 2010)

أشكر الرب أن الردود قد وضحت أمامك أخي *Free Forever*.

يرجى من الإخوة الأحبة الإمساك عن المزيد من المشاركات 
والإكتفاء بهذه الردود لعدم يُشتت الموضوع.​


----------



## ZOU_SEAMA (8 أكتوبر 2010)

free forever قال:


> *اشكرك استاذنا الكبير ماى روك على اهتمامك وتفضلك بالاجابة ولكن *​
> *عندى استفسار انا متفق معك طبعا إن حياة القداسة مع المسيح سرها التجسد ولكن فى العهد *​
> *القديم ايضا كان هناك اناس ابرار و كاملين امام الرب ؟؟*​


- أعتقد المشكلة تكمن في قولك كاملين *أمام الله* .​ 
*التكوين ٦ : ٩*​ 

"كان نوح رجلا بارا *كاملا *في *أجياله*. وسار نوح مع الله".
عندما يذكر الكتاب المقدس أن شخص بار أو كامل يضع بجانب الكلمة ما يوضح معناه*(( كاملاً في أجياله))*
وأجيال أبونا نوح كانت شريرة جداً، لذلك أتى عليهم الطوفان
*- أمام الله* الجميع أخطاء كما أوضح لك الأستاذ ماي روك
*رومية ٣ : ٢٣*​ 

‏إذ الجميع أخطأوا وأعوزهم مجد الله​


----------

